# East Coast (NJ) Spring Playdate



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK - I have been nudged and prodded by lots of you so I guess it is time to start planning my next playdate. Since I plan on being healthy - I will be doing all the cooking this time!!
I am looking at Saturday - April 24th, May 2nd (my last choice) 
or May 9th. 

What does everyones scheduleds look like??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

April 24th as in Friday? If you mean the 25th I can make that or May 2nd but not May 9th. If you do mean that Friday, then I can only make May 2nd.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Castro and I should be around on all 3 dates


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Of course I meant the 25th - but that stick in my eye made it hard to see the keyboard ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Laurie!

I have a 20 mile run on May 2nd in preparation for the marathon, so that would be my last choice, but the other two dates work for us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

SPRING!!!!!! laurie's planning play dates it must be spring.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

So far, I have no plans that far ahead. I'm sure Gryff would love to come and hide in your bushes and under your deck again.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Laurie,
I see your fun weekend carried into today, getting your dates wrong

I can do the 25th or the 2nd. I leave for vacation on the 9th! If you choose the 9th, maybe my dog sitter will bring them!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha - yes it was a "fun" weekend - but NOT that fun that it lasted till MOnday!! LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm pretty flexible on these dates and will look forward to it !


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

All 3 dates seem ok to me. Yay, another playdate, and we get to see Hitch :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wahhhhhhhhh! we want to come!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

At this point, I'm pretty sure we could make any date so let us know when you decide. Can't wait! Maybe Guapo will be a little more social before the end of the party this time


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I work on Saturday, but can arrange to be off. Any date is ok so far.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As of now, all the three dates seem fine. It all depends on my DH's schedule. We hope to make it.


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bernie and I would like to make it this time. Sound like a lot of fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh Boy, Oh Boy!! Our first playdate. Hobbes and I are freeany of those days. What happens if he embarrasses me, will we be invited back? He's only been off lead in my back yard. He's good with other dogs at the park but who knows. Oh Boy!! Thanks for planning it I can't wait to meet some of you.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

I'd like to come but I'm not in the "click". :laugh::laugh::laugh:

My husband just got off working a rotating shift. He now works Monday -Friday 8 - 4. Any weekend works for us. But Laurie...I will warn you....if you still have Lucas, I might have to steal him from you. :spy:


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

I will try to make any date you choose! Oh how exciting! I'll start praying for great weather now!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

We hope to make it . . . The May dates work better for me.

Arlene


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys - keep it coming!!! I still have not run this by Gabe yet. I like to spring these things on him once they are planned, then he cant grumble - heheound: I will say that the 2nd might be hard for us to get the fencing up in time - so I am closer to April 25th or May 9th. 
Just keep the info coming and I will make a choice this week!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I decided - 

EAST COAST NJ PLAYDATE WILL BE ON 

SATURDAY APRIL 25TH - 10AM - ????? WHENEVER YOU WANT TO LEAVE

I am going to hold May 9th open for a raindate in case we have to move it. 

So mark your calendars & let us know if you can come!!! 
IT WILL BE A BLAST!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmm Laurie you know that’s the weekend before my B-Day. How about you call Brad and tell him you are having a surprise B-Day party for me and know that I would like nothing else than spending time with my Hav friends on my birthday so he will drive the boys and me down?


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes! As of today, Mark, Buttons and I will be there! Yippie! :thumb:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OOOhhh Leeann - you dont know me that well - although you did witness me talking to Jocelyns hubby at Nationals - right??? PM the phone number and I will call him 20 times a day - just to get him to bring you down!!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok Laurie-
It looks good! Leeann, that would be wonderful if you could make it!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

I am sure we can make it !


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> OOOhhh Leeann - you dont know me that well - although you did witness me talking to Jocelyns hubby at Nationals - right??? PM the phone number and I will call him 20 times a day - just to get him to bring you down!!!!


 LOL I do know you well enough Laurie that my phone will be ringing as soon as I say the word.

 My MIL will be returning from FL the first week of April, if we can get her settled right away (seriously praying for this, you know what we have been dealing with) then I will give you the go ahead to call him.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! I can make it!!! :whoo: Kubrick, Hitchcock and I will be there! 

Leeann, I can call Brad too and annoy him until he agrees to drive you down! I think Riley and Monte are DYING to meet Kubrick and Hitch, don't you?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Leeann - I hope you are able to get her settled, we would so love to have you guys !!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

The 25th of April,,,,,,,,,,HMMM!! let's hope the girls don't have any sports that day.We would love to come!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie--
If there is a car driving by and heading east----Quincy and I will hop in!ound:
Can a big boy come too?Vinnie?:ear:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We are in! I hope it's a nice day!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot - you better tell Danielle about this playdate~!! We will have lots of new puppies coming!!

Julie - No only can Vinnie come, but if he does, I may not let him go!!! I love Vinnie & Quincy!! 

I hope to hear from more of you!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Alan will think it's the best birthday present EVER to be at the playdate, but I will let him verify that we will be there


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady, Dugan and I are looking forward to it. Mom is planning on coming with Bacca too. I am not sure if she will come with me, or if my father and her will come together. I will let you know. Let's hope Brady travels better in the car this time


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Karen, can't wait to see Dugan...and of course Brady


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - keep the RSVP's coming

Alan - I promise we will celebrate your Bday at the playdate - would you like doggie ice cream???


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurie I think w e will be making it. I just hope Mike does not go away for business that weekend. He thinks it will be in April. I will be upset if we cant go


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Elizabeth - cant you come by yourself?? Or hitch a ride with someone??
I want to see Miss Mollie and Bailey - we all need to see Bailey in her new "hair"


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

mollie, bailey and elizabeth are welcome to ride with me and henry !


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I wish we could come, but for MHS safety reasons (and the long distance) we won't be able to. Still would like to thank you for your offer Laurie :kiss:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well you have over a month to think about it Maryam, and go shopping for more puppy stuff.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> mollie, bailey and elizabeth are welcome to ride with me and henry !


thank you that is so sweet of you. I will love to take you up on it if he goes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: I just want to bump this up for all to see, so they can let me know if you can make it!!! 
Here is a list so far that I know said YES

Mark, patty & Buttons
Lina& Kubrick & Hitch
Kristin, Tony & Nico & Lito
Linda (John??), & Freddy Scuds & Bella
Kordelia & Henry 
Elizabeth Mollie & Bailey
Jan, Angelo(hope so Angelo) & Havee
Alan, Michele & Guapo - Alan - I will have a Bday cake for you!! 
Jon, Sylvia, & Luna & Dixon
Karen & Mom & Brady, Dugan & Bacca
Sandee & Lukey - & Bella too !!
Janet& Frank ^ Bacci & Bella
Diana & kids with mark or Mom & Teddy & Jagger
Arlene & a few pups !!
Mary & Maggie
Erica & Bernie 
January with Serena & Raffy
Christian & Lola 
Rachel & Moose?? 


If you are not on the list and plan on coming - let me know. It is going to be a blast!! 

I will post this weekend what my fund raiser will be this time. It is an interesting one. 
laurie


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I am still waiting for the girl's softball schedule...once I get that I'll let you know for sure.
All I know for sure is that Danielle is going to be torn,playing her beloved softball or hanging out with a bunch of lovable Havs!!!
HARD DECISION!,but we'll see what happens!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*East Coast Playdate*

Laurie,
Lukey and Bella are looking forward to their first playdate. Hopefully they don't throw up the entire trip up and back. Tucker will be staying home with Mark. I can't quite handle all three at the same time yet. Mark works every Saturday evening at the Columbia Bar and grille in Phoenixville. Wouldn't want him to miss his afternoon nap. He gets grumpy! Can't wait to see the fundraiser. 
Sandee


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Laurie!

Yup - Mark and Buttons and I will be there and we can't wait! We are praying for beautiful weather! :whoo:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We are very excited! I don't know if John will be coming. I gave him a pardon


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie wrote: *"OOOhhh Leeann - you dont know me that well - although you did witness me talking to Jocelyns hubby at Nationals - right??? PM the phone number and I will call him 20 times a day - just to get him to bring you down!!!! "*

Oh my! I've seen this happen with my own eyes.... and ears! She really means it!!! LOL  How I wish I could drive all that way, but it's just too far. I'm going to have to admire all the photos and stories from everyone once it's done. :whoo:

Karen, make sure to bring an extra t-shirt!!!! ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Marj:suspicious: I am already planning to bring an extra set of clothes just in case. But, no puking is allowed this time 

Laurie, Brady and Dugan can't wait for the playdate. They keep going on and on about it and I have to remind them that it is a month away:blah:


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurie - It's going to be a definite no for us. Darn !! Darn !! Darn !!
I was hoping we could be fashionably late, but my niece's concert is at 4:30 that day. My sisters will be here that morning and they plan on staying till Sunday. 
It would be a shame if it rained on the 25th and you had to reschedule..... :rain: :lie:
Just kidding....trust me...I'm not wishing anything bad to happen...not after what you went thru last year when trying to plan a play date !!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
Can you post a list of food or things you need? I would like to bring something that doesn't require much prep  Maybe I should volunteer to bring chips!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jake&Jazz said:


> Laurie - It's going to be a definite no for us. Darn !! Darn !! Darn !!
> I was hoping we could be fashionably late, but my niece's concert is at 4:30 that day. My sisters will be here that morning and they plan on staying till Sunday.
> It would be a shame if it rained on the 25th and you had to reschedule..... :rain: :lie:
> Just kidding....trust me...I'm not wishing anything bad to happen...not after what you went thru last year when trying to plan a play date !!!


Stacy,
Stinks you guys can't make it! I have you pan!!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> Stacy,
> Stinks you guys can't make it! I have you pan!!


We're bummed that we can't make it but my niece (she lives near State College) made it to States in the band competition. States is being held at Norristown High School ...the weekend of Laurie's play date. So...my sisters are coming to stay with me that weekend. 
I'm not worried about the cake pan. You could make the coconut cake to take to Laurie's........


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING!!! This playdate, I am doing all the cooking and getting all the drinks. 

As you all know, I have all my playdates be a fund raiser. What I would lilke is if everyone coming would spend the money that they would have spent on food, and any additional that they would like to donate, toward the fundraiser.

This year I am collecting funds to supply our fire trucks with Oxygen Mask kits for our pets - they help large dogs, down to ferrets! 
The BEST part is that for every dollar that I collect, Canine Fence has agreed to match all the funds to purchase these kits!!!!!!!!!!!!! I also plan on doing a drawing for everyone who donates - I will fill you in on that day!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great idea, Laurie. I wonder if my fire dept has those. I'm planning on making it, so count us in. If things change, I will let you know.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great idea Laurie!! Get's me out of making the coconut cake phew!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump:

I just wanted to bump this up because it is getting closer and we still have not heard from some people!! 
We would love to have tons of pups here!!

Also, I just bought a tunnel, and I have lots of balls, so if anyone has any portable agility stuff, feel free to bring it to the playdate!! 

Alan - are we going to get to see you on your Birthday?? 
Arlene??
Joann & Castro???
Ivy & Gryff??
Poornima??? 
Dot?? - YOU BETTER COME & BRING THOSE GIRLS!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Laurie, sorry for the delay. It's not looking good for us. Looking forward to the videos.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Laurie,

well, it isn't technically my birthday, but you're welcome to come see me on my actual birthday on 4/20 (Monday)...
it looks like we will be able to make it--just need to double check Guapo's social calendar. sadly, it has more on it than mine...
just promise not to get injured!!
(so yes, barring something unforeseen we will be there)


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Have your pups gone through the tunnel yet?
Something makes me think my Henry will be afraid.

OK so the fundraiser will pass the fireman's hat for donations for the pet oxygen respirators. I love that the device works for pets large and small.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Have your pups gone through the tunnel yet?
> Something makes me think my Henry will be afraid.


For anyone who is scared to go in the tunnel try having someone hold your pup at one end and mom or dad go to the other end with a treat and try and lure them to come through. After a couple times like this they will feel more comfortable and may try it on their own. And if that don't work try asking Amy (Posh's mom) she likes going in the tunnel with the pups ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would love love love to come.....mmmmm.....thinking.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is being bumped up for Rachel!!! And anyone else. 
I am in Hillsborough, NJ


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Took me about 20 min to figure out what you meant by "bumped" - I'm a total beginner with forums. Anyway, thanks for the invite, it sounds like it'll be a great time! I'm going to check our schedule and try to get back to you this weekend.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, I am sorry but we won't be able to make it.  Look forward seeing lots of pictures and videos.


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

This is Maggie's mom I live in NJ and would love to come 
I am a new mom and hope to have Maggie by then....when is the confirmed date and where?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poornima, I am so sorry that you guys cannot make it!! I hope you guys can make the next one! 

Mary - the playdate is April 25th at 10am. I will private message you my address. I sure hope you and your new baby can make it. Let me know for use when it gets closer!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

WEATHER REPORT
Farmer's Almanac says "sunny and warm"! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Michele for the weather update!! I am praying for a beautiful day. 

We are about 3 weeks away -anyone else going to be able to come???


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

I just checked the 25 day forecast and they are calling for rain on the 25th. I think you should reschedule. :wink:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm planning on coming . . . not certain yet who will be with me.


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

I can make it as long as I have Maggie!
I have posted more pics of Maggie in her album...she is soooo cute


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Mary, Maggie is so cute! She reminds me a lot of my Mochi so I may be a bit biased 

Laurie, I would love to join in on the playdate. Can I tentatively say yes?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Absolutely!! Everyone is welcome. We would love to meet you and Mochi!! 

Everyone just let me know for sure when you can, I will update the list!!1


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump2::bump:

Post #45 has the list of who is coming so far. Please let me know if I missed anyone, or need to add anyone. Its only a few weeks away - keep praying for sun!!!!




ps - Alan - if you come visit Sunday night, we can celebrate togther - I am the 19th!!'


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

All these April birthdays! Mine was yesterday


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELIZABETH!!! I did not know it was your Bday - houpe you had a wonderful one!!!


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie,
Bernie and I would love to come.
Erica


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay Erica - we look forward to seeing you and Bernie!! 

Anyone else have the day of the 25th clear up???

Rachel?? Can you and Moose make it?? 
IvY?? Dot???


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm still deciding if it's really in Gryff's best interests. I want to come and see everyone and the dogs, but I don't really want to traumatize my dog. It breaks my heart to see him cower away while watching other dogs have fun and play. I don't understand what his issue is. When Karen and I walked Gryff and Brady down the street, Gryff was all over him playing and having fun. The second we got back to your house with all the dogs, boom, under the bushes.

We very well might come, but I can't commit just yet. I'll let you know.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ivy, I dont know Gryff really well, but I will say that Lily was very nervous about the first playdate I ever had, after 3 - she was fine!! Maybe it will just be that it takes a few times for him to feel comfortable, but I understand fully. Just let me know.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ivy, Brady and Dugan and I promise to take a walk with you and Gryff again My mom is bringing Bacca too and he is not as outgoing as my two boys. I am sure they will be happy to walk and spend some time with Gryff too.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll talk to DH. I know he doesn't want to come. If I can leave without feeling guilty for ditching him for the day I'll come.


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

*Serena and Raffy will be there*

Hi Laurie,
Serena and Raffy would love to come. 
January


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - you found it!! I am glad you and the pups are going to make it January!!

Anybody else going to be free on the 25th??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is an updated guest list. 

Mark, patty & Ethel & Buttons
Lina& Kubrick & Hitch
Kristin, Tony & Nico & Lito
Linda & Freddy Scuds & Bella
Kordelia & Henry 
Elizabeth Mollie & Bailey
Jan, Angelo(hope so Angelo) & Havee
Alan, Michele & Guapo - Alan - I will have a Bday cake for you!! 
Jon, Sylvia, & Luna & Dixon
Karen & Mom & Brady, Dugan & Bacca
Sandee & Lukey 
Janet& Frank ^ Bacci & Bella
Arlene & a few pups !!
Mary & Maggie
Erica & Bernie &Wyatt
January with Serena & Raffy
Christian & Lola
Michele, Hubby, Kodi & Shelby
Lynn & Benny 
Todd, Linda and Ernie 
Ivy & Gryff
Rachel & Moose??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, we'll be there. Already got coverage at work. Probably DH instead of Mom, and of course, Kodi and Shelby.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay, Michele, I am so glad to hear it. Hubby is Ralph -right?? 
I will be adding you guys to the lists.


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie,
We are going to be getting a new puppy "Wyatt." Bernie wants to know if he can bring his new little brother, we will be picking him up on thursday. I wasn't sure if we were going to have him in time but we will. Sorry I don't have a picture up yet, but I'll get one. Also can you send us directions.
Erica, Bernie and Wyatt


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - OF COURSE Wyatt is welcome to come!!! I am so excited at the thought of these new puppies who are coming!!! 

Please email me at Lfrangione1 at comcast.net let me know where you are coming from, and I can send you directions. 

Yahoo- more puppies = we are over 30 Havs!!!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Laurie:

The play date is almost here!  I can't wait for you to see Buttons. She looks a lot different than she did 1 year ago. You're going to love her!

I have a question for you. I met an older woman (Ethel) in the park who really loves Havanese and is thinking about getting one. I mentioned the play date to her and she'd really like to come with Mark and I. Would that be ok?

Thanks Laurie - see you soon!

Patty


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*ONLY ONE WEEK AWAY!!!*

:whoo::whoo:

Patty - of course you are welcome to bring your friend!! We would be happy to have her. I too cannot wait to see Buttons again!! Andyou guys too!!

Michele - any word on the weather??


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hope you all have a wonderfuly playdate....I am so jealous! :hurt: I want to come.

Oh well, maybe next year we can arrange a Canadian Paw-ty sometime ! :canada:

Can't wait to see pics after the big event and all those cute hav's together! Have a safe trip to all those who are travelling from away.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Angie - I just got so excited when I saw your post. We have a town, New Brunswick only 15 minutes away and I thought you were going to say you were from there and were coming!! We will miss you!! I just want to hug that Baloo!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

and warm per Farmer's Almanac
:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Oh Angie - I just got so excited when I saw your post. We have a town, New Brunswick only 15 minutes away and I thought you were going to say you were from there and were coming!! We will miss you!! I just want to hug that Baloo!!


LOL sorry Laurie....trust me Baloo would have loved to get spoiled even more and be able to play with other hav's too. Maybe another year, we love the New England States, and spent our vacation in Boston and in some of New York last summer.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My son has two Cub Scouts events on Saturday....however, my DH said I was clear to come!

Laurie - can you PM me directions? Hopefully I won't get lost again!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats great Ivy - I just sent you a pm. The numbers are climbing!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is an updated guest list. 

Mark, patty & Ethel & Buttons
Lina& Kubrick & Hitch
Kristin, Tony & Nico & Lito
Linda & Freddy Scuds & Bella
Kordelia & Henry 
Elizabeth Mollie & Bailey
Jan, & Havee
Alan, Michele & Guapo - Alan - I will have a Bday cake for you!! 
Jon, Sylvia, & Luna & Dixon
Karen & Mom & Brady, Dugan & Bacca
Sandee & Lukey 
Janet& Frank ^ Bacci & Bella
Arlene & a few pups !!
Denni & Pablo 
Mary & Maggie
Erica, Deighton & Bernie &Wyatt
January with Serena & Raffy
Christian & Lola
Michele, Hubby, Kodi & Shelby
Lynn & Benny 
Todd, Linda and Ernie 
Ivy & Gryff

Oh goody, MIL is coming too. 
__________________


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Weather is looking FABULOUS!! Mid to high 70's and sunny!!! 
Although it will rain thru Wed, and we have Thursd & Friday to dry out, rememer that my bacl yard stays wetter longer than most. So Dont bathe your guys before they come - they WILL get dirty!!! 

I cannot wait !!

Rachel - are you and Moose going to make it??


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Yay Erica - we look forward to seeing you and Bernie!!
> 
> Anyone else have the day of the 25th clear up???
> 
> ...


Laurie,
Sorry I haven't responded. I know Moose would have a blast and I wish we could come, but Lambertville (my town) is having it's annual Shad Festival that weekend and I live right in the middle of it all. Needless to say, I don't plan on moving my car at all that weekend. Thanks for the invite though, maybe next year. . .


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Racheval3 said:


> Laurie,
> Sorry I haven't responded. I know Moose would have a blast and I wish we could come, but Lambertville (my town) is having it's annual Shad Festival that weekend and I live right in the middle of it all. Needless to say, I don't plan on moving my car at all that weekend. Thanks for the invite though, maybe next year. . .


Hi Rachel,

Sorry you guys can't make it . . . but the Shad Festival is fun . . . A friend's brother owns an art gallery in Lambertville and I've been to the Shad Festival a few times.

Arlene


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*OUR HIGHEST HAV COUNT EVER*

We are up to 39 Havanese coming!!!!!! And maybe some more who have not decided yet!

Everyone bring your cameras!!


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ughh...... I soooo want to come. I'm thinking if we leave early and get there exactly at 10am and then leave before noon we may be able to make it back to Lambertville before the crowds and traffic get to thick. I checked out the map and Hillsborough is only 39min away from Lambertville - Laurie, could you PM me your address so I could figure out the logistics? 
~Crossing my fingers~


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rachael - you are actually one of the closest forum members to my house. Why not come for 10 and stay the afternoon and go back after al the crowds are gone. We having lunch - some people stay till 4-5pm!! 
When will you ever have the opportunity to play with 40 Havanese???????
I will pm you my address, just let me know.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I am sorry that we will miss meeting a lot of friends and furballs. 

Look foward to seeing tons of pictures and videos. Hav-a -fabulous day!


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Laurie - We had already committed to attending a friend's BBQ, which is around the corner from us, 2pm-?? We could be fashionably late for the BBQ but we also have friends coming from out of town to stay for the night. It's going to be hectic, but I'm going to see if I can work it out so we can come. I will definitely let you know what we decide to do.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No pressure - just come if you can - we would love to have you!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news about the weather. The reports say 68 for Saturday and sunny. :whoo: With all the rain, your yard should be dried out by then.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My weather girl --- I though I saw 78 not 68!! And since it is supposed to stop by Thursday, it should be ok. Gabe and I did NOT do the fencing this past weekend cause we had no idea how bad the back yard would be, so I think Thursday night and Friday night, we will be cooking and fencing and will only go far back enough so the dogs dont get too dirty. I am so excited that Hubby is coming this time, Michele!! I cannot wait to meet him!\


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

79 Friday, 83 Saturday, 81 Sunday, and not a spot of rain - pawfect weekend


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Isn't that wonderful??? But.... what would make it more pawfect would be if you are able to make the playdate!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Laurie - what time is everyone getting there? Are we bringing donations again this time? I think it might be easier on Gryff if we were to get there on the early side before there are too many dogs. He had a great time at the park this weekend playing with two huge labs. I hope he can adapt and have fun on Saturday.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ivy, 10am is when I am starting to expect guests. If you can come early that is great. I dont think that we will be ready before 10am. I am sure that Gryff will be fine, he has been here once, and I bet he will do fine. He needs you to come on to the deck and relax. and I bet he will go off to visit with others. And if not, you sit on the deck and enjoy yourself and He will feel relaxed enough to visit with others. I promise!!!

Sorry I forgot to mention, I am doing all the food and drinks. What i am asking is that all guest bring a donation that will help give our fire departments an oxygen mask kit for all sized animals in case of a fire. Canine Fence has worked with me and agreed to MATCH all donations I receive. 
So no worry about bringing anything but your checkbook, or nothing at all!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think they revised the forecast since I saw it, but I'll take 78/79 anyday.


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie, 
My son Deighton will also be coming with us.
Erica, Bernie and Wyatt


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I hate to say it, but it's official - Moose and I won't be attending  

Laurie - since we're so close to eachother maybe we could try and get together w/ our pups another time. It did occur to me that Moose hasn't been neutered yet (scheduled for May 8) and since I've had him he hasn't come in contact w/ any females - not sure how such a situation would pan out. Maybe it's for the best then that we wait until next year (assuming you'll be doing it all again)


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

I can't wait for saturday! But Angelo can't be there. He is sorry to have to miss it. How do you think Maddie will react to all the new dogs and people? I can't wait to meet her. See you then and yes...the weather sounds great!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan - Gabe will be very upset when I tell him Angelo wont be here - he might just make be cancel!! - what can we bribe him with????
Erica - that is fine = we look forward to meeting her as well as you!! 

RAchael - I understand - sometimes the timing is just not right. You are right, we are certainly close enough to get together. If Moose travels well it is best to come here as I have two that dont do well in the car. I have 3-4 playdates a year, so there is plenty of time, but I would love to have a special "Moose Playdate" for sure!!!!!

I am getting excited - the weather is looking wonderful! I am working on my menu, and my gardens & it looks like we are going to have a wonderful time!!Here is an updated guest list. 

Mark, patty & Ethel & Buttons
Lina& Kubrick & Hitch
Kristin, Tony & Nico & Lito
Linda & Freddy Scuds & Bella
Kordelia & Henry 
Elizabeth Mollie & Bailey
Jan, & Havee
Alan, Michele & Guapo - Alan - I will have a Bday cake for you!! 
Jon, Sylvia, & Luna & Dixon
Karen & Mom & Brady, Dugan & Bacca
Sandee & Lukey 
Janet& Frank ^ Bacci & Bella
Arlene & a few pups !!
Denni & Pablo 
Mary & Maggie
Erica, Deighton & Bernie &Wyatt
January with Serena & Raffy
Christian & Lola
Michele, Hubby, Kodi & Shelby
Lynn & Benny 
Todd, Linda and Ernie 
Ivy & Gryff

Oh goody, MIL is coming too.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, just so you know, my dad is coming too


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The sun may be shining Saturday, but it will be raining HAVS!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*ONLY 3 MORE DAYS*

DO NOT WASH YOUR HAVANESE!!!! uNLESS YOU PLAN ON BATHING THEM TWICE IN ONE DAY - DO NO WASH YOUR HAVANESE.

They will get plenty dirty at my house!!!!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, everyone.
Laurie--just wanted to let you know that Michelle will not be able to make it.
She will be defending her dissertation this coming Wednesday and needs to work all weekend. It all happened quite suddenly and she is very disappointed she'll be missing the playdate. That being said, Guapo said he would step in and have Michelle's piece of my birthday cake. What a guy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Alan, I am so sorry I did not get a chance to respond until now!! I saw on my blackberry about Michelle  which makes me very sad, but have not been able to get on today. Believe it or not, I got a call this am at 8:30 while cooking, from my younger sons girlfriend, that he was in the ER down at school and wanted me to come down. Poor kid had a virus or food poisoning, thankfully,, NON alcohol related, but he was so dehydrated that he needed to go to the ER. So I drove down, and back, and had to wrangle with Drs to get him released in time for his first Military Ball. What a disaster!! He ended up ok, his girlfriend and I picked up his formal uniform and her gown, while he was getting his IV, and then got them back to campus at around 2 and got home around 3!! But all worked out good. Fence is up, food is ready, and we are ready for all you pups!!!!!!!!! I am so anxious to see you all!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We can't wait to see everyone! Laurie and Gabe - _Many Thanks!_


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I just baked some yummy cookies to bring. With any luck, there will still be some left when I leave the house tomorrow morning!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope everyone is charging their camera batteries!!
Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I see there's a Pablo attending the playdate, makes me feel like we're there too  Have fun everyone, looking forward to pics!

Laurie, sorry to read about your son, glad it all worked out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, sounds like you had quite the day with your son! Glad it worked out and that he's fine now.

Can't wait to see pics!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Playdate*

Laurie,
Thank you, thank you, thank you !!! What a wonderful day it turned out to be and such well behaved Havs - all 40ish of them. Such a great treat. Hopefully Bella will be more social during the next one. She likes to sit and watch. We all just got up from our nap- the sun really wears you out. Everything was great - the company and the food. You did a phenemenal job. Hope you raised lots of money. Such a good cause. My Mom really enjoyed herself too! Looking forward to the next one. Got a ittle worried Lukey wouldn't want to come back with us. Tucker was so excited to see them but had a great day with Dad.....You're such a wonderful person.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandee - thank you so much for coming, and bringing Bella and Lukey. I have missed him a lot, and it was so great to see him!!! 
Thanks to you all for your generous donations & for coming!! Here are just a few pics to start you off.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It was an absolute beautiful day - sunny, but a bit hot!! All the dogs enjoyed playing outside, and then running in to the house to cool down!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Laurie--but we need more,you know!ound:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh I'm so jealous. More pictures please and who's who if possible.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I did not take a TON of pictures, but lot of others took some so hopefully they will post later. Here are a few more.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gee Whiz, who is missing from the photos????

Gryff spent the day hiding from everyone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No no - Gryff did wonderfully, and here is a great picure of him


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG !!! WHAT FUN!! lucky you guys to have so many havs all together!!! loving the pictures!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a great day! Thanks for putting everything together Laurie. It was so nice to hang out with such a great group of people and dogs. I didn't take many pictures. Once I saw Lina pull out her camera, I thought, why bother 
My pictures look horrible next to hers!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are some of Arlene's puppies. Lito was so funny watching over the pups and playing dad.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Alan, I am so sorry I did not get a chance to respond until now!! I saw on my blackberry about Michelle  which makes me very sad, but have not been able to get on today. Believe it or not, I got a call this am at 8:30 while cooking, from my younger sons girlfriend, that he was in the ER down at school and wanted me to come down. Poor kid had a virus or food poisoning, thankfully,, NON alcohol related, but he was so dehydrated that he needed to go to the ER. So I drove down, and back, and had to wrangle with Drs to get him released in time for his first Military Ball. What a disaster!! He ended up ok, his girlfriend and I picked up his formal uniform and her gown, while he was getting his IV, and then got them back to campus at around 2 and got home around 3!! But all worked out good. Fence is up, food is ready, and we are ready for all you pups!!!!!!!!! I am so anxious to see you all!!


Honestly Laurie, you are one amazing mama


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Last ones


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so bummed about missing this--- looks like everybody had a blast! I'm looking forward to some more pictures.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is exhausted !!
He had so much fun (we both did).
THANK YOU to Laurie for a wonderful event and always wonderful backyard.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is acting really pissy tonight. I think he's mad at me. He was under the bed and I was trying to get him out so I can give him a bath. He was growling and snarling and then he nearly took my hand off! What a brat. I guess I'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Linda is that Hitch in your last shot?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Linda is that Hitch in your last shot?


That's who I thought it was as well with Kubrick the shot before.

So many beautiful Havs. I really don't know all the names but I recognize familial groups like Linda's and Laurie's. You ladies are so lucky.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sally, I think it is Hitch, although I can't believe how much he has grown!!!

Carolina, did you trim Kubrick's hair?

Laurie, in your post #136, 2nd pic, I can see Pablo came to visit w/o my knowledge? I know it can't be Pablo's twin Benji cause Poornima didn't come, so who is that? It's INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Linda is that Hitch in your last shot?


Yes, that's Hitch. He is such a lover boy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Sally, I think it is Hitch, although I can't believe how much he has grown!!!
> 
> Carolina, did you trim Kubrick's hair?
> 
> Laurie, in your post #136, 2nd pic, I can see Pablo came to visit w/o my knowledge? I know it can't be Pablo's twin Benji cause Poornima didn't come, so who is that? It's INCREDIBLE!!!


Maryam.
I THINK that's Jan's Havee.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hitch has grown so much since I saw him!!!!
Kimberly and Carolina I'm trying to figure out how old Hitch is now


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

It is Havee. He does resemble Pablo, dark face and markings, but Havee's hair is much shorter! 

Havee is exhausted! He's been out on his side almost since we came home! Thanks Laurie and Gabe once again. It was such a great day in your yard. Hope you raised tons of $ for your firemen!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Linda and Jan, thanks for the clarifications. Jan, I love Havee's hair length! Did you trim it yourself?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Well another successful Play date thanks to our wonderful host Laurie. Laurie you are a very special person I am blessed to have you as a friend! Here is the link to pictures of our wonderful day: http://gallery.me.com/earfax


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Maryam. I keep him trimmed myself but he hasn't had a good cut since the one I gave him last September. I love his length now too, but when it gets too warm it makes me hot just looking at him so I'll probably cave in and trim him soon. Not too short though! My husband prefers him to be shorter I think.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Elizabeth, thanks for sharing so many pics! I love how much more hav-ish Bailey looks like now! And your Mollie is stunningly clean!!
Henry is such a photogenic Hav, I love how Lito hides in the shade under the table, Gryff in the tunnel, Hitch seems to be GFETE on every pic, bet he thinks he died and landed in Hav-ven! So many beautiful dogs and humans, wow!
How did Maddie do???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, thanks so much for the awesome play date!!! We had a great time and Kubrick and Hitch are now passed out on the floor.

Linda, you got some great pictures! Don't sell yourself short. I can't be everywhere at all times... just because my camera is bigger doesn't mean you shouldn't take pictures at all! I really like the ones you got of Hitch and Kubrick!

Sally, yes, Hitchcock has definitely grown! He weighed in at 9.5lbs today and he is 5 months old.

Maryam, no, *I* didn't trim Kubrick, however, Hitchcock did. With all the constant pulling on Kubrick's hair with sharp puppy teeth, Kubrick now is sporting a shorter cut. I pretend to like it, LOL.

As for my pictures, I tried very hard to get every one's pups in these but it was impossible! There were too many dogs there and it's hard to get a good shot of all of them. I hope I got at least a good chunk of them, though. Maybe next time I'll have better luck!

Bella









In the Shade - Kubrick









Buttons









Henry









Brady









Hot day, cool drink - Nico









Puppy - don't remember her (his?) name, though!









Puppy Behind Bars









Bacci









Dixon - check out the tongue!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffy









Serena









Flowing Tail - love the tail in the background - Bella and Scudder are facing the camera









Bella









Scudder









Flapping Ears - Dugan









Gryff Hiding in Tunnel









Freddy









Dugan









Tongue Out - Hitchcock


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love you - Buttons and Patty









Dugan Loves to Shred









Linda and Puppy









Lovey Face









Hanging out with mom - Nico and Kristin









Paw and Tail - Hitchcock









Dixon









Have you heard the news - Havee's coat in this one cracks me up! I think it looks like he's very surprised by something, don't you?









OMG so tired! - Hitchcock - I just love his tongue, LOL!









Socializing - Guapo, Lola and Dixon


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys asked for a LOT of pictures didn't you???

Henry









Running - Guapo and Kubrick









Running with Daddy - Guapo and Alan









Stroll With Me - Hitchcock and Guapo









Symmetry - Guapo just needs to have at least one picture with his teeth out!









I'm Coming! - Guapo









Devil Horns - Kubrick









Dixon Runs









Two Bunnies and a Blur - Lola, Dugan and Dixon









Time to go home! - Buttons and her leash.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos Carolina! Buttons reminds me so much of Comet!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks so much Lina. Your pictures are amazing, as always.

Lots of tongues out today!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Elizabeth, I love your pictures! You got tons of good ones!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina and Elizabeth, great pictures! I'm so glad you guys took enough for everyone. Got me off the hook :rockon:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, is that it??? MORE MORE MORE Paleeeze! Every time I look at your pictures, I try to remember what I want to comment about a specific one, but I always end up liking so many of them, that I just give you a 'fantastic pics as always' comment, LOL. But I want to at least add, that I love the first one of Kubrick, he reminds me a tiny bit of Paige's Reece (?) and I think Pattie should frame the one with Buttons and her. There are so so so many awesome pics in that batch, sorry I can't comment on each. 
PS: did you get my text?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Also need to mention that Linda looks beautiful as always, be ready for a smooch on your cheek when I meet you!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Lina said:


> Elizabeth, I love your pictures! You got tons of good ones!


thanks Lina your pictures are amazing. lol i need practice(lots!)


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Laurie! Thank you so much for a wonderful fantastic day! Your gracious hospitality made us feel so welcomed! It was great hanging out with everyone too. Lots of laughs, lots of doggies, lots of food and drink, AND perfect weather. Wow.

Lina - the picture are fantastic. I love the picture of Buttons and her leash. That is my new favorite picture of her. You are quite a gifted photographer!

Love to all,

Patty


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Lina:

The pictures of Buttons are just beautiful!!!! And so are all the other pics of all the dogs there...you captured the hearts of these dogs. Thank you sooo much.

Patty


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Great pictures as always Lina. I always love to see the pictures you take. You and that Nikon D90 at work! I'm so tempted to move up to a DSLR when I see your pictures.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
I just wanted to say thank you again. What a wonderful day! You are the best!

All of the pictures are just amazing. I can't believe how dirty my two dogs managed to get. Well, Brady certainly taught Dugan well


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurie your place is beautiful!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What fun! Looks like everyone had a great time. Great pictures, as usual, Lina! (Kubrick's Horns made me LOL!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I just got home from babysitting and what a wonderful gift to open. Wonderful pictures truly capturing the spirits of these beautiful babies. Clearly a good time was had by all.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

The pictures say it all; everyone looks so great and in high spirits! Oh my gosh, all the pictures are great, I need lessons! Glad everyone arrived and got home safely!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I love all the pictures- thanks for posting them. Looks like a wonderful playdate and a great time for the pups.

Jealous Amanda stuck in the middle of no where!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

sweater32 said:


> The pictures say it all; everyone looks so great and in high spirits! Oh my gosh, all the pictures are great, I need lessons! Glad everyone arrived and got home safely!


I loved your pictures on your link.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so glad you guys had such a perfect day for the play date. The pictures are wonderful, I keep checking back for more.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are the rest of mine - hope you dont get bored!!
To answer someones question, Maddie did wonderfully!! She spent most of the afternoon inside in the cooler air, as I think that is was just a little overwhelming by the time 40 dogs got here, but she is the one with the little red bows in her hair.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Chunky Monkey Buttons - who could ever believe that she was the skinny, scared PawPins from petfinder a year ago????

Dugan - having lots of fun with a napkin - my little bugger 
Good pic of Freddie!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily - getting out of the sun
Lola - (Maddie's new little sister) running 
Lucas - my sweet previous foster - Love that little boy
!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Serena, Shelby and Baby Wyatt - he was such a doll!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats if for my playdate pictures, exept I did want to share these of 
Me and Miss Maddie
and the kid who almost messed up this whole playdate,
I think he looks pretty good for someone who spent the day in the ER!!

So now, next week, when I disappear for a while, you will know cause it is I am balling my eyes out as he ships out!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
Thanks for sharing the pictures of Brian. You and Gabe must be the proudest parents. He looks so handsome!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a great way to wake up this morning! LOVE all the pictures, so thank you to everyone who posted them. :whoo: I have to say I really loved that picture of the rubber chicken in the grass, Elizabeth! ound: I LOVE Raffy, which should be short for Rastafarian! I love his profuse, crinkly hair. Whose Hav is he?

Lina, I love the tongues in your shots! LOL I saw tongues hanging almost to the ground in everyone's pictures, so I guess the dogs ran their little hearts out. Cute ! 

Laurie, you look awesome! I know how much you love your puppies, the fosters and your own 3 and it shows. How nice to see you with no sling, cane or any other medical aid! :biggrin1: Touch wood!! Your boy is handsome and seems quite pleased with his beautiful girlfriend by his side. I can't even pretend to imagine how you'll feel when he leaves.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Laurie - love that pic of you and Maddie!

Glad Brian is feeling better and that he was able to get to the event.

PS: the cous cous salad was yummy


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
I am so glad Brian is feeling better. He looks great, as does his girlfriend. She looks like a cutie.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you Laurie & Gabe. As always a great welcome and great time and food. Thank you all for the pictures and it was great to meet new Havs and their owners and to see all of the old timers.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad about Brian feeling better. What a good looking couple they are! Good luck this week with Brian


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Jan, and all, I am sure I will be fine, I am very proud of him!!

Did anyone get any close up pics of Maddie at the playdate? I also didnt see any any pics of Kodi, Bella and BAcci - they spent most of the days with their Mommies. 

I am so happy that all of you could come, and wanted to say that you were all so generous to my oxygen kit project. We will be able to provide 23 kits to the fire department for the pups!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I did get pics of Bella and Bacci - Bella is the first picture I posted and Bacci is probably in the first post as well. Sadly, I missed out on Kodi and though I did get some pics of Maddie, none of them turned out well as she pretty much had her nose to the ground whenever I tried to get a picture of her. She really is a cutie, though!

Also, I got your PM and will respond by tomorrow, probably tonight.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I had fun arriving with Mollie and Bailey and their Mommy !!! As did Henry.
I loved watching Mollie take on that basketball. Such a little athlete!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie and Gabe - thank you again for such a great day. Even though Kodi and Shelby were a little grumpy because of the heat, they had a good time. Abd so did we, seeing everyone and all the pups. It was so nice to see Maddie playing with the other pups. I loved seeing Buttons and the wonderful dog she has turned into since last time. And Guapo - well let's just say his name suits him well. Dugan and Dixon and Hitch, and oh, those puppies. Glad the donations went well, too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so envious of your gathering! 40 Havs!!!! Oh, my, what a dream!

I love all the pictures, and hope there are even more to come! Thanks for sharing!

What is the farthest that anyone travelled to make it to the play date?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> I had fun arriving with Mollie and Bailey and their Mommy !!! As did Henry.
> I loved watching Mollie take on that basketball. Such a little athlete!


Thanks again for the ride it was fun!!!!!Look forward to a playdate soon and Octber will be fun.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a picture of Gryff I took just as we got to the playdate. He ran for cover immediately:


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,
I am very late in looking at all the pictures from the playdate, but I just had to answer the questions about Raffy ("the Rastafarian"). Raffy is actually short for Rafael and he is the younger brother of Serena. I often wish his fur was silkier but it does make him unique. I would love him no matter what anyway.
January


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well hello, January and welcome!! Nice to know who is Raffy's parent.  My hubby's name is Raffaele and his mom's always called him 'Raffi' lol


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello,
Special thanks to Marj and her comments about Raffy. I got a kick hearing about your husband; I didn't realize there were so many spellings of Rafael! I wanted to post the pictures I took last month at the playdate so I now have an album where anyone can look. It is called East Coast Playdate042509. Sorry I don't know the dogs' names. Maybe someone can help me out?
January


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

January,
How do I find this album?


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry for the delay. Was away for the holiday. Go to Gallery on the home page. Then click on Member galleries. Then click on January. Then it's My Photos. Hope this works.
January, Serena, and Raffy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice photos, January! There is a pretty red 'sable'? .. not sure which dog that is....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know that this is an old thread but I wanted to update all who attended my playdate, and donated to my cause.

Here is an article that my local newspaper did regarding the donation of the pet oxygen mask kits that we raised money for - THANK YOU TO ALL.

Note: This website will only have this story up for a week -

http://www.centraljersey.com/articl...ugh_beacon/news/doc4a71ae6b078d7640456822.txt


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice Laurie. I know you don't want the recognition, but you are one special lady!:angel:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, you well deserve the recognition. It felt great to read it. Congratulations!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bravo, Laurie! You deserve the recognition for all you do. Very nice article.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*WOW !!*
:drum:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great article and picture Laurie.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Laurie,
Wonderful article. Glad you shared it!


----------

